# Lüfter-Hub: Anschluss Fractal Define R6



## Micasch (4. April 2020)

*Lüfter-Hub: Anschluss Fractal Define R6*

Moin Moin,

ich baue gerade zum ersten mal alleine einen PC zusammen. Soweit klappt es gut, allerdings bin ich nun bei der Verkabelung der Lüfter angekommen, bei der ich mich nicht auskenne.

Ersteinmal die Komponenten um die es geht: 

- Das Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Define R6. Diese Gehäuse hat einen Lüfter HUB ohne Steuerung.
- Das Mainboard ist das MSI Unify X570. Das Mainboard hat 2 PWM anschlüsse (CPU-FAN1 und PUMP_FAN1)und  5 weitere Lüfter Anschlüsse mit DC Modus (SysFAN1-5).

 Zu meiner Frage:
Nach der Fractal Gehäuseanleitung habe ich es so verstanden, dass man alle Lüfter (inclusive CPU) an dieses HUB anschließen soll, und dann ein PWM-Kabel an CPU_FAN1 anschließt. (Anleitung im Anhang)

Nach kurzer Recherche habe ich nun gelesen, dass somit alle Lüfter mit der Geschwindigkeit des CPU Lüfters laufen würden. Die Gehäuselüfter (in Summe, nicht jeden einzeln) würde ich aber gerne separat ansteuern.

Meiner Überlegung ist es nun den CPU Lüfter standardmäßig  auf CPU_FAN1 anzuschließen. Das Hub hingegen an PUMP-FAN1 , da dieses ebenfalls PWM fähig ist, sollte ich es ja über das BIOS steuern können, oder? Während meiner Recherche habe ich ebenfalls gelesen das PUMP_FAN1 für Wasserkühlungen gedacht ist und mit anderer Spannung läuft, ist das ein Problem? 

Ist mein Setup sinnvoll? Oder gibt es ein alternatives Setup bei dem ich erreiche das CPU Lüfter und Gehäuse Lüfter (alle in Summe, nicht einzeln) separat gesteuert werden können? Oder ist es gar nicht möglich? 

Viele Dank für jede Hilfe!

Anhang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaterTom (4. April 2020)

*AW: Lüfter-Hub: Anschluss Fractal Define R6*

Bist eigentlich schon auf dem richtigen Weg. CPU Lüfter an CPU_Fan und Gehäuselüfter bzw. das Kabel vom Hub an Sys_Fan. Die Sys_Fan. Anschlüsse  auf dem Board sind 4-Pin (laut der Beschreibung bei Geizhals MSI MEG X570 Unify ab €'*'314,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland und somit auch PWM fähig. Wie kommst du darauf, dass die nur über DC gesteuert werden können?

EDIT: In der Anleitung in Bild 2 steht doch, dass du zwischen PWM und DC wählen kannst.


----------



## Micasch (4. April 2020)

*AW: Lüfter-Hub: Anschluss Fractal Define R6*

Ja die SysFan Anschlüsse sind 4-Pin - habe nachgeschaut. Sprich 4-Pin ist PWM fähig?

Ich hab die Mainboard Beschreibung so interpretiert, dass die SysFan Lüfter nur auf DC laufen. Aber evtl ist das die Voreinstellung und man kann sie im BIOS ändern. Dann versuche ich es mal auf SysFan und sobald das Netzteil da ist, teste ich. 

Vielen Dank !


----------



## SaPass (4. April 2020)

*AW: Lüfter-Hub: Anschluss Fractal Define R6*

Die Beschreibung von Fractal Design ist ja echt mies. An CPU-Fan auf dem Mainboard kommt der CPU-Lüfter, der hat nichts mit der Gehäuselüftung zu tun. Den PWM Hub des Gehäuses schließt du an Sys_FAN an (frei Wahl welcher) und dann die Gehäuselüfter an die drei PWM-Anschlüsse des PWM Hubs. 

Oder du ignorierst diesen PWM-Hub vollständig und schließt deine Gehäuselüfter einfach auf dem Mainboard an - dann kannst du sie alle separat ansprechen.

Edit: Wenn man 3-Pin-Gehäuselüfter an den Hub anschließen würde - würden die dann immer ungeregelt mit 12 V laufen?!


----------



## KaterTom (4. April 2020)

*AW: Lüfter-Hub: Anschluss Fractal Define R6*

Nicht ganz ungeregelt. Die können dann im Bios per DC geregelt werden. Ist nicht so optimal wie PWM aber besser als nichts.


----------



## SaPass (4. April 2020)

*AW: Lüfter-Hub: Anschluss Fractal Define R6*

Aber wie? Der Hub ist doch nur mit dem Netzteil (12 V) und dem Mainboard über CPU-Fan (PWM) verbunden. Wie werden da gleichzeitig die einen Lüfter über PWM und die anderen über DC angesteuert?


----------



## blautemple (4. April 2020)

*AW: Lüfter-Hub: Anschluss Fractal Define R6*

In dem das PWM Signal in ein bestimmte Spannungsstufen umgerechnet wird. Ob das jetzt sinnvoll ist sei mal dahin gestellt


----------



## KaterTom (4. April 2020)

*AW: Lüfter-Hub: Anschluss Fractal Define R6*

Ach so. Ja wenn du den Hub vom CPU_Fan Anschluss aus steuerst funktioniert das mit dem DC natürlich nicht. Deshalb besser den CPU Lüfter an CPU_Fan und das Kabel vom Hub an einen Sys_Fan Anschluss.


----------



## Micasch (4. April 2020)

*AW: Lüfter-Hub: Anschluss Fractal Define R6*

Wo du es sagst:  Die Gehäuseüfter sind 3 Pin Lüfter. Das heißt sie können eh nur mit DC laufen? 

Ich dachte ich könnte dem HUB zumindest über PWM mitgeben, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit alle an der Platine angelegten Lüfter laufen sollen.


----------



## SaPass (4. April 2020)

*AW: Lüfter-Hub: Anschluss Fractal Define R6*



blautemple schrieb:


> In dem das PWM Signal in ein bestimmte Spannungsstufen umgerechnet wird. Ob das jetzt sinnvoll ist sei mal dahin gestellt


Macht der Hub dies denn?



Micasch schrieb:


> Wo du es sagst:  Die Gehäuseüfter sind 3 Pin Lüfter. Das heißt sie können eh nur mit DC laufen?


Korrekt. Da sollte nur DC möglich sein. Schließ die Gehäuselüfter alle auf dem Mainboard an und steure sie per DC. Vergiss den Hub.


----------



## KaterTom (4. April 2020)

*AW: Lüfter-Hub: Anschluss Fractal Define R6*

Für die PWM Steuerung müssen die Lüfter natürlich auch 4 Pins haben. Der 4. Pin liefert das Tacho Signal an die Steuerung. Ich dachte du hattest die originalen gegen 4 Pin getauscht, weil du nach PWM gefragt hast. Die 3 Pin kannst du nur per DC steuern.

EDIT: @SaPass: nein, das macht der Hub nicht, der verteilt bloss. Die Steuerung des Mainboards macht das.


----------

